# Light situation.. will it work ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am going to set up a 2.5 gallon tank to put two dwarf puffers in, i want to add some real plants but wanted to know about the lights. i have a small light, but i dont know what it is. what kind of light is the bare minimum that i can get for just a couple of little plants in this small aquarium ? 
also i have a 10 gallon with some neons and corys and angels that i want some real plants in, i saw at walmart they had a flourescent bulb that fits the hood that came with it, will that be ok for a couple plants also ?
thanks !


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For the 10 gallon, not really. There is an alternate solution for 10 gallon tanks. They make screw in pc bulbs that fit into incandescent hoods. If you have one the bulbs run anout $5.00 at Walmart and they are the right spectrum (6500K). I believe they are 20 watts apiece so that is theoretically 40 watts over a 10 gallon tank. You might find less powerful ones also. Being that they fit into incadescent hoods, you won't really get 40 watts over your tank but closer to 30 due to the poor reflectors that are in incan hoods. This idea works for 10 gallon tanks but nothing larger.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yes thank you very much, i went to walmart today and got a 6500k light and it is amazing ! seriously it made my tank look completely different, i have blue gravel and it glowes so nicely, a recomendation to everyone with smaller tanks, get one ( or two ) !


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use this setup on 2 of my 10 gallon planted grow-out tanks. 6500K is the best lighting IMO.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I just bought the 6500k lights and WOW.....the lighting is so much better.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While you can grow plants with just about any spectrum lighting, (yes even actinic lights) I find that specific spectrums work better. 6500-9325k seems to yeild the best results. 8800-9325 tend to look pinkish. 6500-6700 seems to make the tank glow (nice white light).


----------

